# M.W.U.G.L.of.FL Youth Grand Session instillation of officers and luncheon



## mrpierce17 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Bloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Cool. What are the caps (berets) i can see ?

And lots of girls there


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Cool. What are the caps (berets) i can see ?
> 
> And lots of girls there


Knights of Pythagoras  (KOP) it's the PHA Version of DeMolay  & the Women are Order of the Eastern Star  & Rainbow girls their youth order


----------



## Bloke (Jun 12, 2016)

And the KOP wear the beret?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes sir jr Knights and sr Knights (MM) wear berets at KOP functions & meetings the beret is their Masonic dress just as our apron in ours


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jun 12, 2016)

The also have  a password , step ,sing , token, grip, and words of distress


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 12, 2016)

Way cool!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the response Bro Mr Pierce  !


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Thanks for the response Bro Mr Pierce  !


Anytime brother feel free to browse the link below 


http://floridakop.org/cgi/wp/?p=1174


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 13, 2016)

Young men and women putting in work, our future/G\SMIB


----------

